# Angus - this one is for you - DITRA install question



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, here is my dilemma - prepping bathroom floor for tile installation.

2 Questions if you would be so kind...

It runs out about 1/4" over 18" before it terminates at the wall - rest of the floor is level. Should I use a SLC before DITRA, after, or disregard altogether and use a thinset capable of build-up?

The tile floor will be carrera marble in 6x6 and 4x4. Tile supplier says I must use a thinset specified for marble, DITRA supplier says it does not matter. Your thoughts?? 

Just FYI, I emailed Schluter about this and am waiting a response.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark,

1/4" is no big deal. Lay the Ditra. Build up with some thinset.

I'd use white Kerabond & back butter the marble. :thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, that was my thought on the height difference.

Wish I could get Mapei products, only have access to Laticrete.

LATICRETE® 220 Marble & Granite Mortar is what tile supplier recommended. Ditra supplier says LATICRETE® 317 is fine.

Any thoughts?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No Daltile or Lowes nearby? They both carry Mapei products by me.

I prefer Kerabond over 317. Kerabond can have double the amount of portland in it which is obviously a good thing.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

What, Angus is the only one qualified to answer a question around here now :laughing:

Just kiddin :thumbsup:

I'm in agreement...1/8" is nothin to sweat, float it out with thinset as you lay it.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

The Lowe's in my area do not carry Mapei products. They carry a goofy line of Laticrete made for Lowe's. 

Over the years they have switched back and forth between Mapei, and Laticrete. But it seems they are sticking with Laticrete for now.

There's a new place called Menard's around here that carries Mapei, but I think they only carry Kera*set*, which we all know isn't very good.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HS345 said:


> The Lowe's in my area do not carry Mapei products. They carry a goofy line of Laticrete made for Lowe's.
> 
> Over the years they have switched back and forth between Mapei, and Laticrete. But it seems they are sticking with Laticrete for now.
> 
> There's a new place called Menard's around here that carries Mapei, but I think they only carry Kera*set*, which we all know isn't very good.


I don't have any Menard's near me. Nearest daltile is about 50 miles away. I have 2 Lowe's nearby - both about 30 miles in opposite directions. Called both this morning to see what they carried for Mapei products - neither knew what I was asking.... They just kept telling me they had thinset (a bunch of it) - like that helps.

Looks like I am going to be hitting at least one Lowe's today to see what I can find....


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I don't have any Menard's near me. Nearest daltile is about 50 miles away. I have 2 Lowe's nearby - both about 30 miles in opposite directions. Called both this morning to see what they carried for Mapei products - neither knew what I was asking.... They just kept telling me they had thinset (a bunch of it) - like that helps.
> 
> Looks like I am going to be hitting at least one Lowe's today to see what I can find....


What type of floor are you setting this over? How big an area is the low spot?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HS345 - floor is double layer plywood. Dip is a heavy 1/4" over an 18" run about 4' long before it terminates to the wall.

As for thinset - Lowe's around my way does not carry Mapei.

Schluter rep called me today in response to my email. Says that Laticrete 317 (or MEGABond at Lowe's) is what they recommend for unmodified. I can buy the latex additive if I want to use it to secure DITRA to plywood.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark,

317 will work just fine. Lots of guys use it. I'm just surprised Schluter "recommended" it. They are huge supporters of portland content in unmodified thinset. That's why they always recommend Ditraset.

Either way, get the 317 in white!

I always use Kerabond. When I need modified, I just carry a jug of Keralastic with. Never used 317 with its additive but if it's anything like the Kerabond/Keralastic combo, you will be impressed.

And like Greg said, don't mess with Keraset :no:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Angus -

Schluter first recommened DitraSet - but I can't get it anywhere.

They somehow knew, I guess by my location, that there were no Mapei dealers.

Said 317 and MEGABond are one in the same. Lowe's sells Megabond and the additive, tile supplier sells 317. Tile supplier is a little further away then Lowe's. :sad:

So, do you like the dry-set with the additive for modified? Or do you like a pre-mixed modified (like Laticrete 254 I believe?).


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

It is my understanding that Megabond is not exactly the same as 317, but a lower Portland content cousin. I have used Mega, and was not overly impressed. 

I know this goes against Herr Schluter's wishes, but if you have access to Home Cheapo, Versabond is a fantastic mortar to use under, and over Ditra. Keep in mind however, it will void the warranty. 

Myself, and others, have used Versabond successfully with Ditra for years. It is lightly modified, and presents no problems whatsoever.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HS345 said:


> It is my understanding that Megabond is not exactly the same as 317, but a lower Portland content cousin. I have used Mega, and was not overly impressed.
> 
> I know this goes against Herr Schluter's wishes, but if you have access to Home Cheapo, Versabond is a fantastic mortar to use under, and over Ditra. Keep in mind however, it will void the warranty.
> 
> Myself, and others, have used Versabond successfully with Ditra for years. It is lightly modified, and presents no problems whatsoever.


I have used 317 in the past and have been satisfied, never used the additive, always got the ready-to-mix 254 (or whatever it is).

The only reason I am looking at MegaBond is that convenience wise, it is way closer for me to go to a Lowe's than the tile supplier.

I've used versabond in the past - not with DITRA, though - don't know how I feel about using something knowing it will void the warranty.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't like having to carry multiple different bags of thinset. By always having Kerabond, that's all I need to carry. Usually the small jug of Keralastic will suffice for areas up to 200+ sq ft. Anyway, a jug is easier to transport then 50lb bags.

I suppose it really depends on the situation too. The types of thinset I use (all Mapei) are Kerabond, Ultraflex II & Ultraflex LFT. I will use the Ultraflex II if I have a large area of plywood to install Ditra to be more cost conscious. Currently, I can get UF II for about $5 cheaper per bag then using Bond/Elastic combo. The LFT stuff is amazing when it comes to using large tiles on a wall. It doesn't sag at all and grabs like you're using velcro.

But for over-all performance, IMO, the Kerabond/Keralastic combo is simply the best thinset out there. Good luck cleaning it off your tools if it dries! 

So to answer the question, yes the latex additive is better than a premix. However, if you're just using it to install Ditra over ply (not osb) the premix will work just fine.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have used the 317/333 combo under Ditra, and it works great. If I were you, I would go for the genuine 317.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HS345 said:


> I have used the 317/333 combo under Ditra, and it works great. If I were you, I would go for the genuine 317.


I'm sticking with the 317, like I have been, but was just intrigued to hear Schluter rep tell me MegaBond was just as good...

I just was exploring options, and opinions, of something else, because if the stuff is essentially the same, driving 20 miles to get MegaBond verses 50 for 317....well, you do the math.

Unless I order a pallet of 317 and 333, but dunno if I want that sitting around.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good call. Megabond has ash & slag added to it whereas 317 is straight sand & portland.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe I am overthinking it.

If I just use staples to hold down the ditra, then maybe some wood glue on top....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MegaBond and KeraSet are both crap...cheaper verions made for sale through Lowes. I've used nothing but Versabond under Ditra for years...nary a problem and I've taken it up a few times, its stuck, Chuck.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I used to use Kerabond up till about 3 years ago when my main supplier switched to Laticrete. I have been using 317 ever since and I actually like it better than the Kerabond. I can still get kerabond from several locations, just prefer 317. I then carry some additive with me for setting ditra on plywood, etc. No more 2 bags of this and 2 bags of that!


----------

